# Christmas Tree Ornaments



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dusted off the old lathe this week and have been knocking out some sea urchin ornaments. Quick, easy and make great 'throw down' gifts. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those look sweet!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Real nice.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Bery nice!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Very cool. Let me guess... You grew the tree the wood came from and harvested the seas urchins yourself.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice. Are you selling any?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool. Nice work.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Very cool. Let me guess... You grew the tree the wood came from and harvested the seas urchins yourself.


lol...yup, the trees were easy but those urchins are hard to raise!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

bearwhiz said:


> Nice. Are you selling any?


lol...no, but next time you are in Smith Point, stop by and I'll show you how to make one. gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to see ya post!! Great work!!!!!!!!! They are awesome!!


----------

